# htc FTW



## WisePainter

just picked up the latest from tmobile today and I likey!! The sales dood showed me the transformers movie (1 and 2 are installed this thing is HD) and my money flew out of my pocket! Business is booming like mad so I treated myself. hope all is well here and with everyone!

love,
Wiseypoo


----------



## mistcoat

I got the Hero, Wise.
Don't know if it is the same as yours or not. Got some good apps on it. Don't know why tho'. Halfway thru' any contract, the phones or batteries start to play up. My HTC is getting some serious lag of late. So may have to get rid of some apps and stuff just to see if it speeds up.

Also, if you store to many messages from one person it doesn't scroll thru them all to well to find one message in particular. Other than that, pretty damn good.


----------



## VanDamme

mistcoat said:


> I got the , Wise.
> Don't know if it is the same as yours or not. Got some good apps on it. Don't know why tho'. Halfway thru' any contract, the phones or batteries start to play up. My HTC is getting some serious lag of late. So may have to get rid of some apps and stuff just to see if it speeds up.
> 
> Also, if you store to many messages from one person it doesn't scroll thru them all to well to find one message in particular. Other than that, pretty damn good.


I'll be upgrading from the Droid Eris (not unlike your Hero) to the Droid Incredible early next month.

The Incredible is basically the Eris or Hero on steroids :thumbsup: Larger screen, faster CPU, etc. Very comparable (without some of the glitches) to the Nexus One.

I really like the Eris but it does get "laggy" which drives me nuts sometimes.


----------



## NCPaint1

Verizon Driod here.....so far the best phone I've ever had. Easier to learn than a Blackberry, and easier to customize to fit your needs. Add in the free GPS and voice turn navigation......wait, I started to cry a little..


----------



## mistcoat

VanDamme said:


> I'll be upgrading from the Droid Eris (not unlike your Hero) to the Droid Incredible early next month.
> 
> The Incredible is basically the Eris or Hero on steroids :thumbsup: Larger screen, faster CPU, etc. Very comparable (without some of the glitches) to the Nexus One.
> 
> I really like the Eris but it does get "laggy" which drives me nuts sometimes.


I shall have to look out for that one over here in Limey-ville, VanDamme.
Sounds cool :thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter

Just added google map app that allows my stock program to use satellite,and street view! With my telenav and compass app, I am good to go. The 4.3" 480x800 resolution screen is super sharp.
Dropped a few business expense apps to complete the mobile office, if only Dad was around to see this! He had a briefcase, sharp pencils, and a caculator back in the day.


----------



## WisePainter

*Picture of my baby...*



















*
The thing is a monster, feels like a dinner plate against my head when used as a phone.*











Paid $296.98 out the door with unlimited data, and $6 insurance. 
Already have unlimited text, and 400 minutes (unlimited nights and weekends), with T~mobile. 
The internet looks perfect and the download is super quick, I timed it at 786bps, it's as good as basic t1 into a house.
We can use the phone as a hot spot for wireless to a laptop or 3.
Screen is 4.3" and 480x800 res, HD.
Thing is super cool.


----------



## WisePainter

Sweet 



 of the 



...


it is youtube, mods feel free to embed.


----------



## WisePainter




----------



## NCPaint1

Im hoping they get flash support for the smart phones soon, Hulu here I come.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Here's my new phone. I got a great price on it because it's an older model.........


----------



## WisePainter

NCPaint1 said:


> Im hoping they get flash support for the smart phones soon, Hulu here I come.


skyfire is what I use for flash, it pretty much is the shiznit...by the end of the year WinMo 7 will support flash.


----------



## nEighter

Funny.. Mac was saying flash was a dinosaur program.. something like that this week or end of last week.. basically bitchin about it with regards to their iPad


----------



## VanDamme

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Here's my new phone. I got a great price on it because it's an older model.........


Did you get that from Fred?


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

VanDamme said:


> Did you get that from Fred?


No, Wilma! :whistling2:


----------



## WisePainter

nEighter said:


> Funny.. Mac was saying flash was a dinosaur program.. something like that this week or end of last week.. basically bitchin about it with regards to their iPad


if i have to see another highly anticipated presentation put on by a 56 year old attention ***** wearing jeans with no belt, and a long sleeved black turtleneck tucked into them, using the word "magical" in reference to technology...i will punch a baby.

Apple, sucky since 1984.

yes.


----------



## VanDamme

VanDamme said:


> I'll be upgrading from the Droid Eris (not unlike your Hero) to the Droid Incredible early next month.
> 
> The Incredible is basically the Eris or Hero on steroids :thumbsup: Larger screen, faster CPU, etc. Very comparable (without some of the glitches) to the Nexus One.
> 
> I really like the Eris but it does get "laggy" which drives me nuts sometimes.


Update: My Eris received the OTA 2.1 update and it's like a new phone. Some new neat features and a major speed improvement. The lag that was driving me nuts is now 95% gone.

Did go in to look at/purchase the Incredible. And while I think it's a great phone (and fast as H*ll) the screen is only longer and not wider than my Eris, so that doesn't help much.

However, the wife loved the Incredible! So much so, she's going to give up her new Blackberry to get one.


----------



## straight_lines

Android OS is awesome, my next phone will be a droid.


----------



## johnthepainter

this will come in handy when i report people to the epa, and the cops. gadgets rule!!!


----------



## WisePainter

straight_lines said:


> Android OS is awesome, my next phone will be a droid.


Soon I will be nuking the WinMo set up and cooking the Android system into HTC.


----------



## VanDamme

high fibre said:


> this will come in handy when i report people to the epa, and the cops. gadgets rule!!!


An iPhone will work for snitching, too. If fact I think they have an app. called iSnitch.


----------



## straight_lines

WisePainter said:


> Soon I will be nuking the WinMo set up and cooking the Android system into HTC.


 New WinMO should be a nice OS as well. We should be seeing phones with it in the next months. I saw one that Dell has in r&d and I was impressed. Very similar to the zune, I love my zune hd. :thumbsup: 

Still don't think they can compete with droid os though, I can't believe MS let the business mobile market get taken over like that.


----------



## VanDamme

straight_lines said:


> Android OS is awesome, my next phone will be a droid.


1.5 wasn't so great, but 2.1 rocks!


----------



## NCPaint1

My Droid is the Shizz. You dont need a Masters degree to use it either.


----------



## BESMAN

droid.


----------



## WisePainter

Well, still banging on the HD2, however, I just flashed Android 2.3 into it yesterday.


You: "so what, you're an idiot."

Not so fast...

I successfully hacked the latest Droid into my winmo HTC HD2 Leo.

100% working.

You again: "and?"

Well, that means I can dual boot my phone into either OSUI as I please...

This is revolutionary, easily changing the rules of smartphone tech.

Allow the info to process, and...

You: "zomg!!!"


Well, only those with an i.q. above 100............lol.


pm for more info, used hd2 are all over the place for about $150.00 these days with current specs...Droid phones with comparable specs: $600.00...yeah, zomg.



TTFN.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

WisePainter said:


> Well, still banging on the HD2, however, I just flashed Android 2.3 into it yesterday.
> 
> 
> You: "so what, you're an idiot."
> 
> Not so fast...
> 
> I successfully hacked the latest Droid into my winmo HTC HD2 Leo.
> 
> 100% working.
> 
> You again: "and?"
> 
> Well, that means I can dual boot my phone into either OSUI as I please...
> 
> This is revolutionary, easily changing the rules of smartphone tech.
> 
> Allow the info to process, and...
> 
> You: "zomg!!!"
> 
> 
> Well, only those with an i.q. above 100............lol.
> 
> 
> pm for more info, used hd2 are all over the place for about $150.00 these days with current specs...Droid phones with comparable specs: $600.00...yeah, zomg.
> 
> 
> 
> TTFN.


How can I do that ?


----------



## straight_lines

Its still a crap phone hardware wise by todays new smartphone standards even with an android rom.


----------



## VanDamme

Currently I'm running rooted Gingerbread on the Droid X

Also purchased a Nook Color and wiped it and installed 2.3.3 Phiremod for Nook. It's now a nice tablet!


----------



## WisePainter

and the hits keep coming...

the unstoppable beast!!

best businees tool I've bought to date.

used units with android are selling at $150 everywhere.

tough, sexy, immortal...


----------

